# Oscar picked on by Red Zebra



## theharr89 (Jul 24, 2012)

We have an Oscar that until recently has been the dominant fish in a 75 gallon tank. He was rescued about 18 months ago at the same time as a red zebra from a tank that was too small for them. It seems like recently they have been fighting and the red zebra had become the dominant. When I got home from work (2 and a half hours ago), the red zebra was really picking on Oscar and the Oscar is in bad shape. I have put the red zebra in our other tank for the time being, but Oscar seems worse for wear. He has some darker spots (I assume bruises) as well as some places on his scales where he has either been run into decorations in the tank while trying to get away as well as his fins are pretty beat up. Just recently, he has been having some trouble swimming and has been keeping his mouth/snout above the surface as if he is trying to ask for help. Is there anything we can do to try to help him out and nurse him back to health or is the best bet at this point crossing our fingers and hoping for the best? Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theharr89 (Jul 24, 2012)

I took some pictures. They aren't the best but they give some idea to the spots I referred to.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## theharr89 (Jul 24, 2012)

He has been spending a lot of time on his side or even upside down. We are concerned that he is going to get stuck somewhere (hasn't happened yet but has gotten himself in some positions that he struggles to get out of)


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Your Oscar looks pretty bad. Definitely separate him from your mbuna, as this is a very aggressive fish. Try adding some salt for your Oscar buddy, I believe the dosage is 1 tbsp per 5 (or 10?) Gallons. Add it slowly over a couple of hours. Adding extra aeration, in the form of a bubble wand, will also help.

I hope your guy makes it. These are such amazing fish, full of personality. Thank you for rescuing him, and good luck.


----------



## theharr89 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sadly, he didn't make it.  We use salt and have bubbles going regularly. We never had any problems until the other day. As I said, If anything it was Oscar that was always picking on the other fish. It was a sad morning but life goes on and hopefully we will be able to welcome another rescue into our family in the near future


----------



## Drbob31 (Jul 17, 2012)

Where do you find these rescues? We rescued a dog recently, but never thought of doing that for a fish. It would be a good idea though.


----------



## african_freak (Aug 14, 2012)

in the pic, those dont even resemble oscars to me.. but sorry he didnt make it.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

african_freak said:


> in the pic, those dont even resemble oscars to me.. but sorry he didnt make it.


Agreed, the fish in these pictures is some type of mbuna, not an Oscar... not that it matters now.


----------

